# colors for foundation kit **MAC**



## alexlie (Dec 16, 2008)

What would be the best shades to buy when building you make up kit? Should i purchase FACE & BODY FOUNDATION OR THE OTHER TYPESfrom the MAC line,..........what shades would be the best and how many to start off? TIA for all the help


----------

